# Yellowstone after XMAS - sharing snowcoach



## teosax (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello everybody
my name is matteo, i am new here, just signed up, since i am looking for someone interested in sharing the price of a snowcoach this winter in yellowstone
We are 4 and would be great to find 2 more people to go, since the prices for a custom made rent of a snowcoach are very high!

Of course i am going mainly for photography, 
landscapes and wildlife are my main interests

the preiod we are free to go is between the 25th of dec till the 5th of jan

If anybody is interested please reply to this thread so we can get in touch and see if we can arrange to visit this amazing place.

If you have also advices about where else to post my messages to find people for the trip, it would be highly appreciated

thanks so much

matteo


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 22, 2009)

How much will each person be paying if there are 6 in total?


----------



## teosax (Oct 24, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> How much will each person be paying if there are 6 in total?



We are 5 for now
i already reserved from dec 31 till jan 2nd
3 days and 2 nights of snowcoach
it would be $550 each
which would include

3 days private tour in snowcoach
meals for 3 days
2 night sleeping inside the park 

let me know if you are interested
if so , i need to know it asap to add one person at the reservation

thanks
matteo


----------

